# Solved: IPhone sales...



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Oh, that iPhone!

Apple's combination cellphone, iPod and Internet device now represents nearly 40% of sales, a "truly stunning" achievement, says Apple (AAPL) CEO Steve Jobs.

http://www.usatoday.com/money/companies/earnings/2008-10-21-apple_N.htm


----------

